# Quiche fillings



## motherkins (Jun 12, 2002)

I am so tired of making my standard quiche with ham and cheese filling, so today I made a quiche with zuchinni and Vidalia onion. I used one medium zuchinni, coarsely grated and half an onion chopped, and sauteed them in a little olive oil for a couple minutes to soften them, then added to my egg mixture with cheddar cheese (probably another cheese would have been better, but it was all I had on hand).

What else do people put in their quiches? I'd love some new ideas.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I love spinach in mine...and I have also done smoked salmon, which was a hit!


----------



## bellamama (Aug 8, 2002)

I make a really yummy quiche with soy cheese, spinach, onions, mushrooms and artichokes. It is soooo good. The good thing about quiche is that no matter what you add, it is hard to screw it up. The possibilities are endless. so be adventurous and Have fun.


----------



## oncewerewise (Feb 14, 2003)

My favourites:

Bacon (always pre-cooked), cheddar, tomato, onion.

Bacon, spinach (pre-cook and DRAIN), cheddar.

Seafood (I use imitation flaked crab and cooked shrimp) with mozzarella.

Broccoli, cauliflower and cheddar.

Mixed frozen veggies, onion and Swiss.

Feta, tomato, mushroom, onion and, sometimes, olives (my dds love them and I can't stand them but sometimes I suffer through them!).

My quiche advice:

When making quiches, I always make 2 or 3 types and make about 2 of each type. For example, 2 Greek, 2 Seafood and 2 Bacon. We eat one for dinner and freeze 5! Great to have on hand. I do NOT recommend freezing ones with mushrooms, I find the flavour odd (of course I find anything frozen with mushrooms slightly off). I find it is just as easy/hard to make 6 or 8 as it is to make one. I pre-bake until almost set before freezing and cover with Saran and then tinfoil once cool.

I







QUICHE!!!

Peace and good eating!


----------



## motherkins (Jun 12, 2002)

I have in the past doubled the quiche recipe to make 2, one to eat, one to freeze, but I always find that the frozen one is watery. How do you reheat a frozen quiche so that it isn't? Thaw first or not?

And about veggies, what has to be precooked before adding to the quiche? Just a quick blanching? I would think mushrooms uncooked would make for a watery quiche?

Thanks for all the great suggestions so far!


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

haven't tried reheating a frozen quiche, so I don't know but when eating a freshly made quiche, I have not noticed watery mushrooms - maybe it depends on type?

As for other fillings - I like broccoli, carrots, peppers, and even potatoes, sausages.

I'd like to try: chorizos, zucchini (pre-cooked, of course)

LOVE the artichoke idea someone previously posted : )


----------



## oncewerewise (Feb 14, 2003)

I pre-cook and drain pretty much everything before it goes in a quiche because I don't like 'wet' quiche. I need any egg food completely cooked. (I'm weird like that!)

Have you mostly cooked your quiche before? I always cook until set. The other thing is to wait until it is COMPLETELY COOL before covering or else the heat creates steam which freezes and then will liquify when re-cooked. If you cook it until set and wait till it cools, it should be fine.

Peace.


----------



## SnuggleMom (Feb 18, 2003)

oncewerewise,

would you mind sharing your basic quiche recipe? I love quiche and had a good recipe, but lost it and the last few I've tried haven't turned out well.

thanks


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I usually fill mine with broccoli, red bell pepper, mushroom© roma tomato, onion, and colby-jack cheese© I'm all excited about making extra and freezing them now! Thanks!!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Yes, please post your quiche recipe. The one I use takes forever to cook!

My favorite is tomatoes and sauteed green onions. Sometimes less is more in a quiche. Feta is my favorite to add too!


----------



## oncewerewise (Feb 14, 2003)

My standard recipe is:

8 eggs
1 tsp. water (room temperature)
1 tsp. cream (I have subbed soy milk before)
salt and pepper to taste

The important thing is to not over-mix. Over-mixing makes it rubbery.

Any other seasonings that I want to use, I add in cooking the add-ins. For instance, when I make seafood, I cook the shrimp and crab in a garlic-butter. The flavour will seep through the quiche when it bakes. Also, I use the deep-dish pie shells. Sometimes I end up with extra egg mixture if some of my quiches have a lot of filling, but I just whip up a frittata or scrambled eggs and freeze all the quiches if I've run out of pie shells!

Peace and good eating!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

YIKES! thats alot of eggs!!


----------



## oncewerewise (Feb 14, 2003)

If you use shallow pie crusts or a lot of add-ins, then 6 eggs is usually sufficient. But, it really irks me to cook the filling, put it in the pie shell, pour the eggs on and realize it isn't enough!!! lol


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Quick and Easy Quiche

For 1 deep dish pie shell, or 2 regular (I buy mine frozen, in 3s)

4 eggs
1 small to medium onion finely chopped (optional)
seasonings (I like salt, pepper, chili powder/cayenne)
1 cup sour cream
1 1/2 cups cheese (can buy pre-shredded) cheddar, mozzarella, whatever. . .
2 cups filling
-- I'll typically divide this into 1 cup meat (breakfast sausage), 1 cup vegetable
-- Great for leftovers! (use any mixed veggies, potatoes, etc.)
-- Vegetarians just use two cups vegetables

1) beat eggs and mix in seasonings
2) whisk in sour cream with egg mixture
3) add 1 cup cheese to bottom of pie crust, divide in (2), if using regular pie shells
4) add 2 cups filling (divide, if nec)
5) pour in egg and sour cream mixture (divide, if nec)
6) top with remaining 1/2 cup of cheese (divide, if nec)

I have added more/less cheese with no obvious problems
I have also used several different types of cheese to "use up" what we had on hand









Preheat oven and cook at 350 - 400 degrees for 40-60 minutes (check around 40 minutes, lower temp is recommended)

Freezes well, once cooled as previously suggested by oncewerewise


----------



## motherkins (Jun 12, 2002)

I have one more question though--how do you reheat your frozen quiches?

I love everyone's ideas. Quiche makes such a nice meal, and the supplies are always on hand. Plus, my three year old can't get enough "pie" for dinner!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I work at a bistro and here is our recipe-
3 eggs, 1c milk, 3/4 c heavy cream, s and p, and the herbs of your choice. Plus always onions and cheese. The rest varies. One that I really like is carrot and ginger. Sounds weird but it's good. I also like potato quiches.
We always top our quiches with sour cream.








Lisa


----------

